# Balmorhea, "an Oasis in the High Desert"



## Two Tired Teachers (May 18, 2017)

One of the most fun trips the Two Tired Teachers have taken is to Balmorhea State Park, in Balmorhea, Texas. 

You need to know a couple of things before you go. The park is famous for its spring fed pool which holds 3.5 million gallons of water. More than 15 million gallons of water run through the pool. The amazing part is that this pool is in dry, West Texas.

Another thing you need to know is not to plan on just pulling into the park on the weekend and using the pool. It is packed on weekends in the summer.

A final thing to remember is that it is a natural spring, not a chlorinated pool. That means algae is growing on the steps into and out of the pool. I recommend that you go to the shallowest place to exit.

The water is some of the clearest you will ever find. The pool is 25' deep in places, and you can see the bottom as clearly as you can see the floor in your home.

Another thing worth mentioning is that the water is cold. It stays at a steady 72 -76 degrees year round.

One of the reasons the Two Tired Teachers enjoyed this park so much was that we snorkeled. We'd never done that before, and it was spectacular.

The daily entrance fee is $7 per person. Campsites with water only are $11, and those with water and electricity are $14. I think we paid either $16 or $17 to get a campsite with cable hookups. Do not expect even basic cable. We got maybe one or two channels, but that's okay. We went to Balmorhea for the pool.

Rooms are also available in the San Solomon Springs Courts. A room with a queen size bed is $75, and a suite with three queen size beds is $95 for two adults and $10 for each extra person who 13 years old or older.

Although the campsites don't look like much, Balmorhea was a great trip for the Two Tired Teachers. Get a cheap snorkel and go if you like to swim.


----------



## Actadh (Jul 17, 2016)

Sounds like fun. Thanks for writing about it - I had not heard of this state park.


----------



## emmabrianmic (Jan 28, 2016)

I really enjoyed your trip story, its looks really awesome. Thanks for writing about it. if during your RV camping you have faced RV Roof leakage then EPDM Roof Coatings are the best choice for repairing RV Roof leaks instantly. Hope it will help all RV campers. Thanks


----------



## Two Tired Teachers (May 18, 2017)

As a matter of fact, we had to replace the roof about two years ago. Fortunately, insurance covered it because it was a costly repair. Since then we've repaired a couple of small places on the roof. I don't remember what we used, but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## carol palmer (Aug 17, 2016)

Beautiful landscape. Lovely! Lures one to this place. Green pools are equally refreshing like the blue pools.
Algae is the most comfortable home for harmful microbes. The bacteria present in these can be harmful if swimmers are exposed to it. The Algae, which is unsightly will not hurt, but bacteria which feeds on algae waste becomes detrimental. Anyone who comes in contact with these bacteria would become sick. Without any FC done, it is not at all possible to determine if the water is safe. Experts at swimming pool contractors located in vaughan say that where there are algae, there are bacteria. It may also contain E.coli. 
A pool or pond or enclosed structure is different from a lake. In the case of the latter, there is the continuous flow of water and thus gets cleaned, while the former remains undisturbed catalysing the growth of harmful microbes.


----------

